# Tonneau Again



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just done this and I think that this will be the final design now. We cannot go on with this forever.

You can have a choice of dials, Burgundy/Gold, Black/Gold or Copper/Black (as shown). All dials will be cut out as previous video, there is no printing on the dials.

Limited to 20 Pieces, 2824 with the same logo from the dial on the rotor.

Limited edition number somewhere on the case.

I need to know who still wants one and which dial. I am hoping to have them ready in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Copper for me please Roy, and number 20 if available


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Roy, I think that a nice design


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

As a special treat if anyone wants their initials on the dial and/or rotor instead of mine then I can oblige but it will have to be the same font.


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

Ooh, where are the other colour combo pictures? Interested in these! Have you disclosed the price yet?


----------



## Kent (Nov 22, 2006)

Roy said:


> Just done this and I think that this will be the final design now. We cannot go on with this forever.
> 
> You can have a choice of dials, Burgundy/Gold, Black/Gold or Copper/Black (as shown). All dials will be cut out as previous video, there is no printing on the dials.
> 
> ...


What is the general spec Roy? ie; Mineral or Sapphire, auto or manual, any movement decoration and will you regulate the movement in any way?

Sorry for all the questions but I am a new member and can't seem to find the start of this thread.

Kent.


----------



## Kent (Nov 22, 2006)

Oops, just realised the 2824-2 is an automatic wind movement.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nice Roy, bet the black & gold looks great!


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi roy,im still up for one,will you be showing the final colour combos in pics to help with the colour choice?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Roy, I also would be keen to have a look at the other dial combinations









BTW looking good


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The other dial colours can be seen on this thread but I will make some more up with the new dial layout : http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...17037&st=45

The watch is all steel 34 x 52mm curved Tonneau case with display back. Mineral glass.

ETA 2824 Automatic wind. The movement is not standard but has some decoration on the edges and the engraving on the rotor. http://www.broadarrow.co.uk/uploads/post-1-1159962046.jpg

The price is Â£149 + postage.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Roy - if possible could I reserve no 8 with the copper dial?









RLT on the dial and my initials PJP on the rotor

Thanks.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Number 8 is already reserved Phil, can you pick another number ?


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Roy said:


> Number 8 is already reserved Phil, can you pick another number ?


Dam - was hoping to get no 8 as 2 of my other RLTs are alse no 8 - don't suppose whoever's got no 8 would do a swap









Roy - I'll take whatever number is going - say the lowest one that's not already reserved.

Also thinking about it lets just stick with RLT on the dial and on the rotor!

Thanks.


----------



## Kent (Nov 22, 2006)

Roy said:


> The other dial colours can be seen on this thread but I will make some more up with the new dial layout : http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...17037&st=45
> 
> The watch is all steel 34 x 52mm curved Tonneau case with display back. Mineral glass.
> 
> ...


I'll take one in black if available Roy. Lowest number possible. Do you want payment now?

Kent.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's Phil,


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Roy, I confirm I would like one in copper/black and would love my initials RCG on the rotor with RLT on the dial, number lowest left please.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you,


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Roy - I think I was on the list originally. I'll pull out thanks, having scratched my rectangular/tonneau urge with an Oris.


----------



## MartinMW (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Roy

Definately still in on this one (cant remember which number i was down for), after much deliberation the copper dial please (difficult choice







they all look great)

Please could i have my initials MW engraved on the rotor? The final RLT logo looks great on the dial.

Cheers

Martin


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Copper dial for me









My initials on the dial & RLT on the rotor









Nice one Roy


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

philjopa said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Number 8 is already reserved Phil, can you pick another number ?
> ...


Roy, Phil can have the no. 8 reserved for me - I'll take 10 or the lowest even number that's available


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That is very kind of you Alan.


----------



## Kent (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Roy, I came in very late on this one (see post 15 on this thread). I assume that at least 20 people have already registered an interest and of course they must come first. Just let me know and I will withdraw.

Kent.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Roy said:


> Just done this and I think that this will be the final design now. We cannot go on with this forever.
> 
> You can have a choice of dials, Burgundy/Gold, Black/Gold or Copper/Black (as shown). All dials will be cut out as previous video, there is no printing on the dials.
> 
> ...


Looks very good Roy


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

dapper said:


> philjopa said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


Cheers Alan - you're a star


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Kent said:


> Hi Roy, I came in very late on this one (see post 15 on this thread). I assume that at least 20 people have already registered an interest and of course they must come first. Just let me know and I will withdraw.
> 
> Kent.


Kent there is one here for you if you want it, they are not all reserved yet.


----------



## Kent (Nov 22, 2006)

Roy said:


> Kent said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Roy, I came in very late on this one (see post 15 on this thread). I assume that at least 20 people have already registered an interest and of course they must come first. Just let me know and I will withdraw.
> ...


Thanks Roy, Black/Gold please with your logo all round and any number really but the lower the better.

Kent.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Kent.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll wait until I see the pics of the final design in the case if that's OK Roy. I can't make up my mind between the black or maroon. I think I prefered the red with the lume but I might swing towards black now the lume is gone from the grooves.

I can't recall which no.s were left when I stuck my name down but I think 2 was gone so I asked for either 7 or 9.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Roy said:


> As a special treat if anyone wants their initials on the dial and/or rotor instead of mine then I can oblige but it will have to be the same font.


For us people with two middle names, can you do four initials on the dial?

I'd like to keep RLT on the rotor


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

murph said:


> I'll wait until I see the pics of the final design in the case if that's OK Roy. I can't make up my mind between the black or maroon. I think I prefered the red with the lume but I might swing towards black now the lume is gone from the grooves.
> 
> I can't recall which no.s were left when I stuck my name down but I think 2 was gone so I asked for either 7 or 9.


I have you down for Number 9 Murph.



Robert said:


> For us people with two middle names, can you do four initials on the dial?


Yes Sir,


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Go get em Roy,

curious after all spoken for what the breakdown is per color


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are not all spoken for yet.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Roy, The new dial and the decorated movt looks great, but im afriad like Quoll Ive been buying and have bought an Omega where this would have gone in my collection. So no "12" now available.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Do you reckon on getting them finished for Christmas, Roy so you get some extra income for Mrs Taylors present?









Or does it look like an after Christmas job? If you want the money for Christmas but want to take it easy until the new year just let me know as it wouldn't be a problem to pay up front now.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Bet he's done b4 xmas. I think it's pretty cool to have them personalized.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

murph said:


> Do you reckon on getting them finished for Christmas, Roy so you get some extra income for Mrs Taylors present?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm hoping to get them done before Christmas, I will make one at a time rathar than waiting for them all to be done before shipping. There is no need to pay yet but thank you very much for the offer. I am making some this week.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I have to pass too - after a lot of thought and consideration, I'm just not sure that a Tonneau is right for me. So rather than buy and flip, I'll pass.

But I get my bonus in February - I'm sure Roy will have something tasty in the pipeline by then.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have just spent the last hour deciding where to engrave the LE number on these watches. Nowhere on the case is going to look right so I have decided to engrave the inside of the display back, on the actual glass, like this :


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Roy said:


> I have just spent the last hour deciding where to engrave the LE number on these watches. Nowhere on the case is going to look right so I have decided to engrave the inside of the display back, on the actual glass, like this :


Roy - that looks fine - now hurry up and make some, please!


----------



## MartinMW (Jun 1, 2006)

That looks good to me









Cheers

Martin


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Idea scrapped







I cannot engrave the inside of the display backs as they are not flat. I'm currently looking for another solution, sorry.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Inside the lugs maybe?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Inside the lugs maybe?


Not possible on this, I'm just going to have to put it on the back edge.


----------



## Kent (Nov 22, 2006)

On the face? No. 1, No2 etc, a bit unusual but certainly different.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have found room on the backs for the engraving.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here are some pics.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats very nice Roy









love the 'RLT' engraving, suits it very well.....


----------



## MartinMW (Jun 1, 2006)

Once again they looks great and the strap suits it well.









Cheers

Martin


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

They look cracking Roy,really looking forward to this one,not bothered about which number,in fact make it the highest possible if you can,think i will go for a copper face after much deliberation.cheers


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Very nice Roy, I particularly like the bottom one in the group shot









Nice work with the engraving


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Looking good, Roy, impatient as usual to see it "in person". Let us know when you want payment.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Next week some time, I'll let you know.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

They look great Roy







As for the engraving on the buckle, now that's a nice touch


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm the awkward b*gger as usual who wants to see the only colour not pictured.







I manage it every time somehow.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks good Roy.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Roy - I can't wait to get my hands on mine, and will pay any time you like, but....

I was wondering if I might ask for a different strap? (I know, I know; there's always one...)

I've requested a black dial, and was thinking that a plain black strap, similar in profile to those shown, would set it off nicely.

If this isn't possible, what strap size are they?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

chris l said:


> Roy - I can't wait to get my hands on mine, and will pay any time you like, but....
> 
> I was wondering if I might ask for a different strap? (I know, I know; there's always one...)
> 
> ...


I'll order some black ones.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

black dial looks really nice Roy


----------



## Kent (Nov 22, 2006)

I'll order some black ones.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

quote]

I'll order some black ones.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2004)

fine looking watch .Roy,which strap is that you have used in the pics,do you stock this ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

brad said:


> fine looking watch .Roy,which strap is that you have used in the pics,do you stock this ?


Yes the strap is the 1395 Padded Aligator Grain at Â£17.95.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Do any of your burgundy or brown straps match the dial colour of the burgundy version Roy? Also would it be easier for you to engrave the rlt on a deployant clasp as there is more room compared to the buckle? I know, a deployant isn't in tune with the deco style but I quite like them anyway.









Oh, and did you decide against the blued screws after your practice?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

murph said:


> Do any of your burgundy or brown straps match the dial colour of the burgundy version Roy? Also would it be easier for you to engrave the rlt on a deployant clasp as there is more room compared to the buckle? I know, a deployant isn't in tune with the deco style but I quite like them anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The brown one looks great on it but there are burgundy ones on the site.

I can engrave a deployment if you wish but this will cost extra.

No blue screws, not enough time.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Roy said:


> I can engrave a deployment if you wish but this will cost extra.
> 
> No blue screws, not enough time.


Of course. I wasn't trying to get a free engraved deployant, honest.









If i'd ever dismantled an auto I'd have a bash myself. I'm sure I must still have a tub of gun blue around somewhere unless it's out of date now. That would make it easier for me but I still think I should find an old scrap auto to practice on first.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

murph said:


> Of course. I wasn't trying to get a free engraved deployant, honest.


I know.  I would'nt charge you for the engraving anyway.









Hope to have quite a few of these watches ready next week.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

blue screw sets, yes Roy you should sell blue screws on the site now there is an idea, garnishment for some specific movements, bet they would sell, lemme see the 7750, 2824


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Roy just wanted to add my compliments to you on a nice watch ...The copper dial is my personal favourite .....but Good Job with all three colours


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

It would have been oustanding if the mechanism or rotor could have been gold coloured/plated to match the face as well.









Do you get 2824s that are gold coloured from ETA Roy?

I had trouble making up my mind as to which colour to take but took the conservative option, black. I really considered the burgundy for a long time


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

murph said:


> It would have been oustanding if the mechanism or rotor could have been gold coloured/plated to match the face as well.


It already is outstanding.











murph said:


> Do you get 2824s that are gold coloured from ETA Roy?


Sometimes but not often. The 2824 that I have fitted is better finished than the gold plated ones.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Roy said:


> murph said:
> 
> 
> > It would have been oustanding if the mechanism or rotor could have been gold coloured/plated to match the face as well.
> ...


You'd think they would only bother gold plating their movements that have the best finishes. Unless the customers just want a gold finish for bragging rights or advertisments.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I haven't followed this thread, sorry, is the case the same as the RLT23?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's not the same case Mark but it is similar.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Isn't this one slightly larger and doesn't it have a stepped case which the 23 didn't?

My one came yesterday, not that I have it yet as the local PO depot wasn't answering their phone yesterday so I'll have to go in past tonight.

Thanks, Roy.

Now I just have to arrange to meet the computer tech today since they couldn't manage the work yesterday and were going to pick it up today. Until they changed their minds again when I managed to dismantle a part he couldn't yesterday. I was kind of hoping for a new replacement, maybe one of the core 2, 20" screen laptops.









I should be so lucky.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Mine arrived on Monday but I didn't get to the post office until today. Very very nice and so much better than the photos suggest. The shape of the case makes it extremely comfortable too.

Hopefully get some photos tomorrow in the daylight.

Great work Roy


----------



## MartinMW (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi all

Mine arrived yesterday and its simply superb, what more can i say, thanks Roy









Cheers

Martin


----------

